# Advice about bringing in new pigeon



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

So i know bunny needs a mate,she is a indoor pij all by her self.Im woundering what kind of pij i should get? as far as i know shes a figurita x german owl,so should i look for a smaller bird? i want to adopt,how big should a indoor cage be for 2 pij's?,she is now in a 3x3 dog kennel and i have an extra so i can make it double the size.whats the best way to bring in a new pigeon into her cage? i want to get her a female because im not interested in breeding and the extra noise of a male(other person in my home).anyway what would guys advise me to do? do i just get a pij and put it in there with her? i don't want my girl to get attacked lol.any input would be great


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I just bought three Figuritas the other day. (I would have bought four but only three was left ) But the two female fight a lot. So I think what would be good is for you to get a male. and for the noise part I am not sure what to do. But for the breeding part I would say remove the eggs. Or you could get a female, because my birds could just be weird like that and fight. lol


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well i have ask before and many people on this forum have said two female will do fine together once they bond,am i wrong? if so i guess i have to get a male.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

two hens would work or a cock bird, you just have to keep them seperated for awhile and introduce them in a neutral area.. some bond right away while others do not..sometimes you may have to try serveral different birds untill they pick the one they like.. most do not have to do that though.. the problem is with only one bird the bird see you as it's mate so the third bird would not be welcomed.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok,good to know.so what would be the best way get them to bond,i dont have birds around to re try with so if i adopt one more itll have to work or ill have no room for a second cage in my house.would i get a better chance of them bonding if i get a male?im only considering a female mate because the husband dislikes a large amount of noise while hes trying to sleep in on weekends,so yeah i will get a male if need be and people will get over it,i think maybe i think itll be louder then it will.i have never had a male so im not sure itll even bother us in our 3 bedroom house,while her cage is in the living room with us most of the day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kailey lane said:


> ok,good to know.so what would be the best way get them to bond,i dont have birds around to re try with so if i adopt one more itll have to work or ill have no room for a second cage in my house.would i get a better chance of them bonding if i get a male?im only considering a female mate because the husband dislikes a large amount of noise while hes trying to sleep in on weekends,so yeah i will get a male if need be and people will get over it,i think maybe i think itll be louder then it will.i have never had a male so im not sure itll even bother us in our 3 bedroom house,while her cage is in the living room with us most of the day.


a male will coo more than a hen, either sex would work for a mate/companion for Bunny, I think she would enjoy the birdy company as they are flock birds.


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

spirit wings,thank you so much for telling me that she will have a mate soon,i know she needs it and will love it.now to post in the adoption area


----------

